# Anyone tried the PS2 emulator - BluePS2?



## ddma (Apr 3, 2002)

I have just downloaded it from my friend, but at work with no PS/PS2 games handy! Anyone tried and what is the result?


----------



## Frederic (Apr 3, 2002)

BluePS2 is a fake... Nothing more than a dialog box !

I think it's a pretty hard thing to do... A Xbox emulator seems more easy to do, because the Xbox is a PC, and Virtual PC does work. Well, maybe with a 1Ghz G4, and a GEForce Ti


----------



## ksuther (Apr 3, 2002)

lol, I don't think an xbox emulator will be on the mac any time soon. It's all PC components, so you'd have to write Virtual PC, and then hardware acceleration for graphics cards. Good luck 

That being said, there's a pretty good one on the PC already.


----------



## sspooner (Apr 5, 2002)

I used to use the ps1 emulator from the folks who made softwindows 98... can't remember the name, they sold the rights to someone.  It used to work ok on os9, decent speed on a 233 imac.  Now I have a PS2 and imagine that it would be very difficult to emulate, there is some verrrry hairy hardware in there with things such as wind-computers etc.  Not easy.


----------



## dricci (Apr 5, 2002)

I'd really love to see more emulators come to Mac OS X. My Playstation 1 and N64 are away in storage, not much time for games anymore. But I'd be great to pop a PS1 game into my mac and play it in OS X (probably dog slow in classics). A PS II or Xbox emulator for OS X would be nice, I'm sure a G4 could handle it, but there just aren't enough people interested in doing the programming.


----------

